# Teperament testig for Show line dogs: As a criterion for breeding



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

*
*


It is a fact that the WGSL gsds are not hardcore protection or working dogs, although there are individual dogs even in the WGSL that can be quite imposing deterrent. 



However the following temperament tests can be easily introduced as a criterion for breeding even for WGSL dogs, along with the conformation and trot evaluation.


Personally I would never agree breeding any dog that is uncomfortable to touch, noise, or group of people approaching. If a dog is extremely uncomfortable to firecrackers, loud noise, shy or nervous (hackles up) or submissive (tails between legs, urination) on meeting strangers or backs away or snaps defensively on touching in presence of the owner, he/she should not bred no matter the breed or what bloodline. 

*
*
*ZTPTemperament Test : UDC Rules and Regulations
*​ 
*Group Encounter:
*After the conformation evaluation, the judge will instruct the handler to lead his dog in different directions over the testing area for a duration of about 300 paces, with the dog's leash being held loosely. During this walk, the dog/handler team has to encounter 4 - 6 people who are either moving or stationary.

After this, those 4 - 6 people will form a group. The group formation should not be in any particular stiff and rigid pattern. Here the judge is encouraged to vary the proceedings in the way he orders the movement of the group towards the handler with his dog or the movement of the dog/handler team within the group.

During the stop in the group, it is important to create situations which are as natural as possible, such as they occur in day-to-day life (i.e. meeting a stranger by shaking his hand, dropping of items, opening of an umbrella, etc.).

During the above exercise, it is particularly important not to show any threat towards the dog. It shall strictly be used to evaluate the dog's self-confidence, fearlessness, temperament, obedience, and threshold of stimulation.

*Gun Sureness:
*After this, the judge orders the handler and his dog to the previously determined tie-out location. Two gunshots shall be discharged from a distance of about 15 paces, using 6-mm ammunition. Gun-shy dogs are unsuitable for breeding; gun-sensitivity is to be strictly distinguished from gun-shyness.

*Tie-Out:*
The tie-out location is to be freely accessible from all sides (i.e. away from walls, fences, etc.). The judge shall approach the dog from a distance of about 5 - 8 steps and either pass him or walk around him at a distance of approximately 2 - 3 steps, without threatening him in any way. The behavior of the dog in the absence of its handler is to be especially observed.

After this, the handler shall return to his dog and take him out of the testing area.

At the direction of the judge, the helper shall proceed to the hiding place.​


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This is very very similar to the temperament testing part of a BH. The BH used to have gunshots during the obedience routine, but it was taken out. 

I agree that dogs that don't pass this are not breeding material. But just passing a BH does not make a dog breeding material. 

Still, better than nothing, I guess.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

One question. What is the difference between gun sensitivity and gun shyness?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No difference. Just different terms for the same thing.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Here is a nice video of the ZTP






The test consists of three parts 1. Conformation 2. Temperament 3. Protection.

I am interested in the 1st two


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice!!! Nice dog!! What country is this in? 

The temperament testing, after seeing the video, is very VERY similar to the temperament testing part of the BH. A BH has a formal obedience part, with on leash and off leash exercises, and formal heeling through a group of moving people, and a temperament part, also called Traffic Sureness - aimed at testing how safe a dog is out in public. 

In IPO/SchH, the rules call for carrying out the temperament test in a real-life public place, though many Judges will test dogs at the club or the grounds where the trial is held. 

When I did my BH's, both times we went out to a busy spot - once to a busy Service Station on the highway, the other time in front of the Airport Terminal. We did loose leash heeling around people, bicyclist, jogger (got club members and spectators drafted to act as temptations/distractions). Then tied up our dogs and hid, while others walked their dog by - dog was to remain neutral, etc. 

What is the aim of this testing? Does it confer Breeding rights/priviledges? Or is it the first part of more advanced trialing, as the BH is but a prerequisite to the IPO titles, and is meant to weed out the weak, unpredictable and dangerous dogs. 

I agree that if this test (with just the conformation and temperament parts), were introduced as a requirement to earn conformation titles, it would weed out a lot of dogs from the get go, especially with the gun shot test. I would be an improvement over NO testing at all, where dogs of poor temperament can earn conformation Championship titles and are then sought out for breeding, but if one really cares about the GSD and what the breed is, why aim so low? Why not aim for breeding strong, courageous, work-focused dogs, with the confidence to fight and protect? 

.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

The German Shepherd dog club of Canada has a Temperament Evaluation Certified (TEC) and they highly encourage it. The test is similar to this but a little bite more with less protection. I wish that they would make it a pre requisite for dogs to be able to show in conformation. It likely will never happen, but a girl can dream. 
The dogs have to accept a similar crowd in the beginning. The last stage of the test is the same crowd coming in and clapping and making noise. They have to accept someone shaking a bucket of rocks at the dog, the gunshot, an umbrella opening in their face, then a bad guy comes out and threatens the dog. The dog cannot retreat behind its handler. The dogs have to be tied up with owner out of sight. And they have to do a traffic test with cars going by honking, people running by clapping on their clip boards and a bicycler goes by. 
The test I did at the Canadian gsd nationals had about a 75% fail rate. Only four dogs passed, mine was the only showline. Most dogs failed the attacker portion, the dogs ran behind their handler. 
I do wish and hope that some day these kinds of tests will become a prerequisite for showing and breeding for all gsds.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

M could you please post a vedio?


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

They've removed the last section of the testing where you tie them and leave them here in Western Aus as they don't want you training it with your dog any more. Too many dogs get stolen when left alone here now, so they don't feel it is a necessary item any more.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> I agree that if this test (with just the conformation and temperament parts), were introduced as a requirement to earn conformation titles, it would weed out a lot of dogs from the get go, especially with the gun shot test. I would be an improvement over NO testing at all, where dogs of poor temperament can earn conformation Championship titles and are then sought out for breeding, but if one really cares about the GSD and what the breed is, why aim so low? Why not aim for breeding strong, courageous, work-focused dogs, with the confidence to fight and protect?
> .


Suppose a person is obese. To get him/her back in shape will you recommend following an advanced fitness routine? I don't think so. First, he/she has to do a brisk walk, and basic free hand exercises to prepare his/her body to a basic level of fitness before starting serious fat burning regime. It seems a very humble aim to achieve. That part is boring, but crucial. 

Given the state of affairs in show line dogs, we are seeing a lot beautiful looking dogs that are extrovert but break down easily under little pressure. I have seen doberman that is hyper, gets tensed if some approaches, and Gsd that is extremely uncomfortable to sounds

The fact is that if you are looking for a show line stud there is absolutely no way to figure out how this dog will react under a certain type of pressure. 

Without strong nerves it is not possible to have any work done, especially standing up to a challenge.

Therefore I think that in the show line dogs first we need to increase the frequency of dogs/bitches with strong nerves. To do that we need temperament tests that can weed out nervous dogs.

Then we can perhaps think of inducing some working traits by introducing working line blood


----------

